# 3/25 - 30 Vermont



## 180 (Mar 21, 2010)

Looks pretty cold, what do the gurus say?


----------



## 2knees (Mar 21, 2010)

frozen cement bumps for the bmmc?

i've been eyeing this for a few days.  not what i wanted to hear.


----------



## 180 (Mar 21, 2010)

lows in the single digits....


----------



## skiadikt (Mar 22, 2010)

yikes saw that. i'm starting 5 days on saturday. guess payback is a bitch ... hopefully some warm air will work it's way into that forecast to moderate temps a bit. but that cold after the warm temps of the last week & the forecasted rain early this week ain't gonna be pretty. maybe they'll be forced to turn on the guns to make a skiable course.


----------



## Glenn (Mar 22, 2010)

Very interesting! Looks like the wood stove will still be getting a good workout this coming weekend.


----------



## billski (Mar 22, 2010)

180 said:


> Looks pretty cold, what do the gurus say?



Looks like a typical spring thaw/freeze cycle.  I wouldn't count on much frozen precip.  
Through Tuesday looks like rain at Stowe, maybe a little frozen precip on top, but not enough to substantially change snow conditions.
http://snowforecast.com/StoweMountainResort

Strikes me as groomer morning, wait-till-the-snow-softens kind of week.
Would love to see the "big dump", but nothing in the near-term cards


----------



## 180 (Mar 22, 2010)

Looks like a storm is brewing in about a week.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 22, 2010)

Might have to borrow an ice breaker from the Coast Guard to keep the pond open for pond skimming at Mount Snow on Saturday   And the smoke coming from the bands playing in Raggaefest also at Mount Snow this coming weekend might actually be from firewood   :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Mar 23, 2010)

LOL! I was thiking the same thing....it's going to be a chilly pond skim! Like really early season snow, early warm weather doesn't last a very long time.


----------



## soulseller (Mar 24, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Might have to borrow an ice breaker from the Coast Guard to keep the pond open for pond skimming at Mount Snow on Saturday   And the smoke coming from the bands playing in Raggaefest also at Mount Snow this coming weekend might actually be from firewood   :lol:



I have been planning on using my BP 2 fer's on Sunday at Snow, (thanks polski!) but i'm worried that it might not be worth the drive...


----------



## Beetlenut (Mar 24, 2010)

soulseller said:


> I have been planning on using my BP 2 fer's on Sunday at Snow, (thanks polski!) but i'm worried that it might not be worth the drive...


 
I was also looking at this weekend,.... Now I'm looking at next Friday or next  weekend.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Mar 24, 2010)

180 said:


> Looks like a storm is brewing in about a week.



Yup....March is going out like a lion with a nice spring snowstorm next week. Course, I'm no weatherman but some of the folks who claim to be are starting to talk about it.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 24, 2010)

ski_resort_observer said:


> Yup....March is going out like a lion with a nice spring snowstorm next week. Course, I'm no weatherman but some of the folks who claim to be are starting to talk about it.



Looks like there could very well be a substantial system working up the Eastern Seaboard the middle of next week for sure (most all the models are in agreement with that)  Where it seems the larger debate is occurring amongst the weather community about next week is which branch of the jetstream will win out air mass wise for this potential storm,  the WARM Southern branch or the COLD Northern branch (and remember that in late March/early April "cold" is a much more relative term than in January/February.

The other issue might very well be that the models are suggesting somewhere around the same time that a significant warm up might be instore for much of the Eastern 1/2 of the country, so if enough cold air is around for a  event, we might not be talking about an extended run of powder, but more like a quick change to cement


----------

